# goldstarevents.com safe and reliable to purchae tickets from?



## boggie (May 23, 2006)

I will probably purchase tickets from this website for Hairspray for next week.  Is it a safe and reliable vendor?  Will seats be decent?  Would like to hear from anyone with experience with this website.  

Also would like to do the 1/2 day bus tour to Hoover Dam.  Any suggestions as to which tour company?  Found "Look Tours " online for about $25.00 pp. leaves around 10:30a.m., and is about 5 hrs. long start to finish.  Should I be concerned about the heat at that time of day?  Wondering if we should do one that leaves earlier?

Thanks in advance,

Boggie


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2006)

I have only used goldstarevents once, and that was for a local performance of "Beauty and the Beast".  I was pleased with the service, no problem with the tickets at all.  I knew by the price we paid that we had gotten the most expensive seats.  Our seats ended up being in the last row, dead center.  Now, while last row might sound terrible, the theater we were in is small, so the last row seats were great viewing.  I would definitely buy through goldstar again.


----------



## Mimi39 (May 24, 2006)

I've bought from Goldstar and I work for a theater in the S.F. Bay Area that alots tickets to them for sale and I can recommend Goldstar both as a buyer and presenter.


----------

